# thinking of surrogacy



## Lara1673 (Feb 28, 2014)

i have shared my story already.
briefly: i've done hysterectomy and don't have children. my option is either to use the service of surrogate mother or adopt a child. 
Wanted to start this thread to know your opinion, opinion of people who has tried surrogacy and those who would like to try!
what are pluses and minuses of surrogacy? is it better to try trough clinic or try to find the mother by yourself?
and if try through clinic what to do when this procedure is illegal where you live?
will you go abroad?
thanx for any sort of inf bfore hand


----------

